# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Zion

## Cwater

Greetings St.Barth friends.  Please help.  I have read threads concerning the chefs table at Zion.  How does one reserve this?  Is it an invite only?  Please help.  With L Espirt closed once we arrive at the end of June we are looking at replacements.  Yes I know it is hard to replace perfection.  Thanks and see you on the beach

----------


## cec1

. . . not difficult to reserve.  Simply say in your reservation request that it’s what you want.  The “Table” (generally a maximum of six seats, I’d say — and you can be any portion of the seating) is an amazing dining experience, IMO.

“. . . hard to replace perfection.”  I have to say that Zion & L’Esprit are highly respected rivals in this regard.  Jean Claude & Jean Baptiste, that is, are very respectful & — I would even say — admiring of the work of each other.  I love both restaurants & chefs . . . and can be found at one or the other almost any night of the week when I’m on SBH (gratefully, arriving tomorrow).

The Zion menu, however, is less conventional than L’Esprit’s exquisitely refined cuisine . . . so, if one is not open to exploring food preparations that stretch conventional standards of _nouveau_ fine dining, then I suggest that Zion isn’t the right place for you.

Bon appetite!

----------


## Cwater

> . . . not difficult to reserve.  Simply say in your reservation request that its what you want.  The Table (generally a maximum of six seats, Id say  and you can be any portion of the seating) is an amazing dining experience, IMO.
> 
> . . . hard to replace perfection.  I have to say that Zion & LEsprit are highly respected rivals in this regard.  Jean Claude & Jean Baptiste, that is, are very respectful &  I would even say  admiring of the work of each other.  I love both restaurants & chefs . . . and can be found at one or the other almost any night of the week when Im on SBH (gratefully, arriving tomorrow).
> 
> The Zion menu, however, is less conventional than LEsprits exquisitely refined cuisine . . . so, if one is not open to exploring food preparations that stretch conventional standards of _nouveau_ fine dining, then I suggest that Zion isnt the right place for you.
> 
> Bon appetite!



Thanks.  One aspect of St. Barths that we love is stretching conventional standards. I look forward to Zion

----------


## BillV

We had the pleasure of dinning there 2 weeks ago, my app which was a veal tartar was amazing!
Though missed its hard to believe that this use to be the Hideaway and I'd agree with Dennis regarding L'Esprit's /Zion

----------


## BillV

PS: Found pic of the veal tartar

----------


## amyb

Lovely presentation.

----------


## cassidain

> Lovely presentation.



+1

----------


## shihadehs

That veal tartare is amazing!!!!

----------

